# Quarantine for fleas?



## Maxxtastic (Oct 6, 2014)

We brought our little Max home on Sunday. He's, in a word, the best. He's the most cuddly, sweet cat I have ever met. I cannot believe a family would ever want to have him go elsewhere but I know we all have reasons for rehoming and sometimes its not our concern to understand. We have him in our guest bedroom right now so he can get settled and learn the lay of the land. He just wants to be by us! but I don't want too much too soon for the little guy. 

Anyway - when we got home Sunday we bathed Max (the whole peeing in his crate thing) about twice, and gave him about two rub downs. Once he was dry we gave him flea treatment (the previous owners mentioned seeing a flea that morning - we had not seen any). Yesterday day I was brushing him - which he LOVES - and after 20 minutes of that cleaned out the brush. There was a lot of actual outside dirt in his fur (we suspect he was mostly an outdoor cat) and a little bit of flea dirt.

I freaked a little but knew we had put the treatment on so I wasn't TOO concerned. 

Now its Tuesday and the flea treatment is all dried (Im sure it was on Monday). I have brushed him and found no lives fleas (I didnt see any before, only the flea dust) but I did find a dead one while brushing him yesterday. His skin is clear, no dust and no signs of fleas. and Max is wanting to get out of the guest room BAD. We've spent the past few evenings in there cuddling with him (is that OK with the whole flea thing?) but my question is: can he come roam around our house at this point?

We have all wood floors downstairs and a fabric couch but we do have carpet upstairs. He has not been upstairs yet. I have read some things that say it's ok for him to roam around because any fleas will jump on him and die since he has the meds. but than some say dont let him out because the fleas will take over the house. I dont know if I want to worry about them on my carpet upstairs OR on my couch.

Sorry for such a long post - I just want to do the right thing. We're ready (& so is he) for him to be a part of our family and routine. 

Also - what can I do in the meantime to keep the fleas in check? (I plan to dose again in 30 days for maintenance) 

Thanks in advance!! :thumb


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd say it's ok. If you see fleas you can always retreat in a week if absolutely necessary. I think you will be ok though.


----------



## CatOutofBag (Oct 8, 2014)

It's certainly easier to treat one room for fleas than a whole house.

Any Fleas on him wouldn't necessarily die instantly, just because you applied a topical ? treatment - like Frontline, etc.

If you have other cats, quarantining him a couple weeks may be a good idea - due to diseases. But, there are infectious diseases a cat might carry - but not show symptoms. For those, testing or knowing for a *fact* they came from a disease free environment are much more reliable than a "he looks healthy" approach.


----------



## Maxxtastic (Oct 6, 2014)

We don't have any other cats. We have two dogs but they have been on flea meds for years at this point. We have never had a flea problem with them.

I just don't want it to become of control. 

He wandered around the house last night and ended up curling up on a white comforter we laid on our window seat. He was cleaning himself & sleeping, rolling around, for a couple hours. When he got up there was no signs of fleas. 

Im crossing my fingers here and hoping that him being indoors now with us and not constantly outside like at his old home that we can eradicate and prevent any more fleas. 

Again, we haven't ever seen any live ones - just the dead ones and the flea dirt. 

At the vet visit this week I will see what the vet recommends.

Thanks!


----------

